# Tai Chi as a Subset of Qigong?



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

A Knight Ridder article that ran in our local paper on 3 July 2003 discussed Qigong:



> Some of us might better recognize the art as tai chi ("tie-chee"), though there is a distinction.
> 
> Qigong is a series of what appear to be simpledeep-breathing exercises and subtle movements, such as flexing torso movements.
> 
> ...



I think I wouldn't agree that Tai Chi is merely a subset of Qigong, despite the overlap!


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 7, 2003)

interesting...taijiquan is a set of techniques for combat...but the taijiquan form, practsed slowely and correctly with attention to breathing could be classed as qigong.....its like taiji is qigong but qigong is not taiji.....although I suspect the qigong and tai cheeee exercise being taught in health clubs is pretty far from authentic taijiquan or qigong anyway.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski (Jul 7, 2003)

Tai Chi exercises are moving chi kung exercises with a bent toward particular martial goals.

That's why Tai Chi is a martial art.  The methods just happen to be chi kung.


----------

